# CRC errors always



## raptori (Aug 28, 2011)

hi the problem is I can't  install or extract any file or archive downloaded through shared connection from the 1st PC via a LAN ... tried new LAN and tried switch the LANs but doesn't work always a CRC error when extract an archive or file corrupted when install anything downloaded .... anything to do ??


----------



## raptori (Aug 30, 2011)

this is what I tried so far
tried download and extract on a 2nd installed windows (I have dual boot) and its same CRC error 
tried another non built-in LAN card pci-E x1 and its the same CRC error
tried restore bios to default and its same CRC error
tried putting a laptop on the same line instead of my PC and it works no errors no problems  


i have no idea what to do ? it was working before no errors no problems I don't know what happened ??


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2011)

have you tested the files via another method, say flash drive or USB hard drive to narrow down the problem?


----------



## Frogger (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd run memtest, from your info looks like bad memory


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 31, 2011)

that ^^ & don't forget to test only one RAM module at once. Link to the .iso cd images: http://www.memtest.org/#downiso


----------



## raptori (Aug 31, 2011)

Mussels said:


> have you tested the files via another method, say flash drive or USB hard drive to narrow down the problem?



tried on flash memory and on another hard drive and its the same error



Frogger said:


> I'd run memtest, from your info looks like bad memory





Chevalr1c said:


> that ^^ & don't forget to test only one RAM module at once. Link to the .iso cd images: http://www.memtest.org/#downiso



already did windows memory diagnostic and it showed no error and the problem is I don't get any error if I connect directly to the Nanostation-5 its only on the shared connection.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Aug 31, 2011)

sounds like a bad nic  or bad port on your switch / router


you can also see behavior like this on bad cables, or  nic cables ran near alot of power lines (if the cat5 cable has poor shielding)


----------



## raptori (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm getting the connection directly from 2nd LAN card on the 1st PC in the network and I did change that LAN card but no Fix also:

"tried putting a laptop on the same line instead of my PC and it works no errors no problems"
I'm start thinking it was a coincidence I'll try with laptop again ??

my network is like this except I don't have wired Hub number 5 in the sketch cause my wire goes directly to the LAN card , I'll check tomorrow to see if there noise source near the wire.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2011)

raptori said:


> tried on flash memory and on another hard drive and its the same error



then it has nothing to do with your network at all, and its a software problem.


try another/updated decompression program.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 1, 2011)

technically it could be a network issue as every frame contains a 32 bit block for CRC checks. if the router is shit and is not able to run those CRC checks on the frames then it will just accept them rather than ask for the fail frames again.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> technically it could be a network issue as every frame contains a 32 bit block for CRC checks. if the router is shit and is not able to run those CRC checks on the frames then it will just accept them rather than ask for the fail frames again.



he moved the files via flash drive as well, and had the same errors. network is unrelated.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 1, 2011)

k


----------



## raptori (Sep 1, 2011)

Mussels said:


> he moved the files via flash drive as well, and had the same errors. network is unrelated.



I didn't move the files via flash I made the IDM temp folder and destination folder on the flash before start downloading to isolate the hard disk from being accessed I thought that was the idea ,

if you mean download the files on another PC on the same network and the bring it to my PC on flash then that's what I'm doing every day cause I can't get benefit from any file downloaded within my PC so its not the (decompression program) problem nor storage problem.

I'm gonna change cables and make them as short as possible cause I'm out of solutions .....


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2011)

well yeah, i meant transfer them via something not networking to see where the problem lies.

if the files work via other transfer means, then we know its either:

the network card
network card drivers
firewall/antivirus (some of them put filter drivers in, which can screw shit up)


since you tried two network cards, i can only assume its third party software interfering. if files over flash drive work, then its not a decompression problem.


----------



## raptori (Sep 1, 2011)

yea I think its third party software interfering but it does only when I'm on shared connection.


Edit:I restored the firewall to default and still no fix
 also uninstalled avast free antivirus and still no fix


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2011)

explain what you mean by shared connection. its possible the OTHER system is the cause of the corruption. (antivirus, network cards hardware acceleration, etc)


----------



## raptori (Sep 1, 2011)

Mussels said:


> explain what you mean by shared connection. its possible the OTHER system is the cause of the corruption. (antivirus, network cards hardware acceleration, etc)



its like this 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Using-ICS-Internet-Connection-Sharing

I'm getting the internet using :
Nanostation-5 connected to 1st PC(host, with 2 LAN cards) by using PPPOE, sharing the internet with separate connection to the other computer(my computer) on the network. no hub, no switch, no router just straight forward connection.

and talking about the OTHER system its overclocked system CPU and RAM which I'm gonna restore it to default to see what will happen and restore its firewall to default and uninstall its antivirus


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2011)

make sure you disable all the hardware accel on its network card too.








(flow control, and anything with the word checksum in it)


----------



## raptori (Sep 2, 2011)

Mussels said:


> make sure you disable all the hardware accel on its network card too.
> (flow control, and anything with the word checksum in it)



on which LAN card ... the one I'm connected to ?
EDIT: i did it on all LAN cards in the network and still no FIX

away from topic I've heard the disabling "Interrupt moderation" may give a boost in terms of internet speed and PING ?? is it right ?

EDIT: after uninstall all LAN cards drivers in both PCs and restore default drivers, it works on some of the downloaded archives not all of them (I'm using a number of files across the internet as test such as MSI afterburner and some mobo drivers, the MSI extracting went ok with no errors but mobo drivers like Realtek LAN Driver it always give corrupted files) now that's only if I save the files on non-RAID drive, if I save on the RAID there is always error.

 its becomes so complicated and forked .... let the RAID aside I'll check it later.

EDIT:I downloaded Realtek LAN Driver from   ftp://download.gigabyte.ru/driver/motherboard_driver_lan_realtek_8111_w7.exe     = no error
        I downloaded Realtek LAN Driver from   http://download.gigabyte.ru/driver/motherboard_driver_lan_realtek_8111_w7.exe   = corrupted error

MSI afterburner from FTP = no error
MSI afterburner from HTTP = corrupted error


?????


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2011)

something has to be messing with your HTTP files in the ICS itself then. a virus check, compression check... god knows.


at this stage, i'd seriously suggest you buy a router. even a dirt cheap one.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 2, 2011)

Again, memtest your ram. I had this starting a long time ago as well. Ram was the culprit. Was able to pass Windows Memory Diagnostic but not memtest.


----------



## raptori (Sep 3, 2011)

now I can confirm its the host PC not mine I changed the cables and put a laptop instead of my PC and its the same error when extracting any downloaded archive or EXE files all corrupted,
now I can feel you screaming "  buy routerrrr" its ok I'm about to do so
the brands we have in market are :
TP-Link 
D-link
and maybe Netgear

I'm putting online gaming as 1st priority cause I have critical Ping situation and barely can play without Lag so which one you recommend and DOES the router would hit the PING ?


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 3, 2011)

As far as I know, ping problems are often related to the distance to the game servers, if they are in America instead of Europe/Middle East ping values become a lot higher.
I know that Netgear is a good brand, though I cannot recommend a specific model cause I lack knowledge about the subject.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2011)

i love my TP link router, WR941N

key features: 4x 100Mb ports, Wifi N 300Mb, built in bandwidth shaping (so you can speed limit downloads/uploads)
its 'weakness' is that its an ethernet WAN input - no built in modem. to some, this is a plus.

i also got it damn cheap. $40Au.


----------

